# What are your favourite summer activities?



## Jessica (Jun 16, 2017)

Summer is approaching! For some of you, it's probably already here. What do you all like to do once it becomes lovely outside?

During spring I like to go for walks a lot and look at the flowers (and dandelions) bloom, the buds growing on trees, and listen to the birds singing as they all come back for the summer.

Once summer starts, I like to go bird watching (don't laugh, it's really fun and relaxing), more walks (because I live on the coast, so it's actually very pretty), small hikes when I am outside of the city. If possible, I like to play badminton and lawn bowling with people if they're interested. Sometimes when my brother visits, he'll come with fishing gear and I'll go do that with him (and get stuck on rocks constantly).

Other times I just want to visit people so I can sit in the sun and talk to them as we have drinks (I can't do this at home since I kind of live five stories up).

What do you all enjoy doing in the summer?


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 16, 2017)

Lay naked in the grass to get a crispy golden complexion.


----------



## trance (Jun 16, 2017)

fishing/camping/bonfires

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Harmonie (Jun 16, 2017)

When it becomes lovely outside...Summer... Where on earth do people live where those two concepts could actually be used in the same sentence?

What's my favorite summer activity? Staying inside with the air-conditioning, waiting for autumn/winter to come around. Summer is an indoor season.


----------



## Sophie (Jun 16, 2017)

topless sunbathing/swimming, cold drinks and going to the beach. 

nothing beats a nice brown summer tan

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ashi (Jun 16, 2017)

swimming


----------



## John Wick (Jun 16, 2017)

lounging on the beach with my soon to be wife (we're going to go okinawa this summer)

bit of shooting

and drinking of course

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catamount (Jun 16, 2017)

I can not stay in sun for too long, cause itchy, so I do not have an activity that can be considered specifically a summer one
I like taking walks to and from job tho and in winter it is too troublesome, so it's like a warm time tradition


----------



## savior2005 (Jun 18, 2017)

sleeping and being on narutoforums.com

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## John Wick (Jun 19, 2017)

Sitting in kings cross drinking mojitos, great way to spend a monday.


----------



## Cheeky (Jun 19, 2017)

Posting on NF.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 20, 2017)

Although I don't have the ability to do so, I do like to go out to themed parks. I should be able to head to Universal Studios in Orlando next month, which would be fun since my family will all be together minus my dad (who's going to travel to Casablanca for a few months).


----------



## Tiger (Jun 21, 2017)

Kyouko said:


> fishing/camping/bonfires



Pretty much this.

Gone twice so far, and planning a big 14 person week long camping trip in August. Getting my boating license so I can take people out on the lake with my dad's 20ft boat.

My wife and I recently bought a house and have also been doing renos, painting and a massive landscaping project with our best friend/roommate.

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## John Wick (Jun 21, 2017)

I went to ascot today

drank some champagne

put money on a horse called boomshakalaka it was quite fun I think I might have found a new fun activity. 

I was fucking drenched in sweat like a p*d*p**** in a playground or tensa when faced with a naked woman....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ashi (Jun 22, 2017)

Sounds like you had a great time VAK

Sure beats braggin about your bank about eh?


----------



## John Wick (Jun 23, 2017)

Lapis Ravioli said:


> Sounds like you had a great time VAK
> 
> Sure beats braggin about your bank about eh?


Is that you tensa are you trying to bait me? 

You can bait me when you fully figure out the female anatomy till then simmer down youngling the grown ups are talking.


----------



## Ashi (Jun 23, 2017)

John Wick said:


> Is that you tensa are you trying to bait me?
> 
> You can bait me when you fully figure out the female anatomy till then simmer down youngling the grown ups are talking.



Bruh I'm not a rollercoaster

Quit riding me


----------



## John Wick (Jun 23, 2017)

Lapis Ravioli said:


> Bruh I'm not a rollercoaster
> 
> Quit riding me


Bruh you started this where in this thread was I saying anything too you. Don't act like you're a victim here you poked me in the eye and have now started crying when I turned around and bitch slapped you with a backhander as you so rightly deserved.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MO (Jun 27, 2017)

siting at home with nice food watching a great show.


----------



## Stringer (Jun 29, 2017)

go downtown when I can, hangout with the fam, meet new peeps at festivals, run outside

etc, I keep it simple


----------



## Sassy (Jun 30, 2017)

Hmm I guess it depends on my mood. Sometimes it's swimming sometimes bowling, sometimes it's something else entirely. I realized though as I'm getting older I've got less time for such activities. Everyone's making families, living life, working two jobs or going to school still. *shrugs*


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 1, 2017)

Obviously,  swimming. But also sitting on one of the tables that are outside the bars or restaurants and have there a beer or a quick dinner.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Jul 1, 2017)

Skinny dipping, streaking, naked twister.  Stuff like that.



White Wolf said:


> Lay naked in the grass to get a crispy golden complexion.



This too.  But not too crispy because hungry eyes are watching.


----------



## Stringer (Jul 1, 2017)

ane said:


> Obviously,  swimming. But also sitting on one of the tables that are outside the bars or restaurants and have there a beer or a quick dinner.


oh so you're one of those lynx-eyed gals that sit on terrasses


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 1, 2017)

Stringer said:


> oh so you're one of those lynx-eyed gals that sit on terrasses



Yep. You  don't? It's really pleasant to do at night


----------



## Stringer (Jul 1, 2017)

ane said:


> Yep. You  don't? It's really pleasant to do at night


I'm kinda cheap

to be frank I would like to do that kind of stuff more but the part of town I live in doesn't have nice restaurants where I can enjoy good food at an affordable price, but more importantly with a good atmosphere, maybe when I move next year 

edit: I'm not poor or anything lol


----------



## VoDe (Jul 12, 2017)

Track days and club races. Sadly the season is so short over here, so you get max 20 days or so in a year (this year 15 for me). But man it is fun.

Always saving up money during the winter, so i can afford to maintain the bike, get new tires, fix it if i crash and so on. But totally worth it.


----------



## neoacacia (Jul 12, 2017)

Go to a festival and roll balls


----------



## Smoke (Jul 15, 2017)

I engross myself in water sports.


I never go near any bodies of water, mind you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Invidia (Jul 17, 2017)

I like going to music festivals. Also been ziplining a couple of times recently. My state has lots of mountains and lush scenery, and I've really fallen in love with it.


----------



## Asriel (Jul 17, 2017)

Sitting by moonlight down by the creek with my bf as fireflies dance in the air.


----------



## Esdese (Jul 24, 2017)

sex on the beach


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 26, 2017)

I never really did much in the summer, but I am starting to ride a bike and I enjoy it. Gonna go down to the beach to ride it sometime soon and try to find bike trails around Los Angeles


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 26, 2017)

Stay the fuck inside cause it's 100 degrees F. 

I'll swim at nearly any time of the year so it's not unique to summer.


----------

